# QSI steam sound fix



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Talked to Tony at Tony's Trains today and even though they said it would be ready by now it won't be ready for another 3-4 weeks. Jake


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You mean the improvement in the chuff? Not really a fix, will make it better than all the others who do not modulate the length of the chuff sound with speed. 

Or is this something else? 

Regards, Greg


----------

